# DLAN Problem!



## night (14. Januar 2011)

Hi, habe seit gestern dlan und hab schon nen problem, i-net funzt wie ihr seht ^^ aber die geschwindigkeit is drastisch gesunken hatte früher w-lan dowloand immer mit 3.2mb's jetzt nur noch 600-700kb's was ist da los?


----------



## WeistDu (14. Januar 2011)

Hi
Hast du die Dlan adapter in Mehrfachsteckdosen?? Die drosslen bei mir die Leistung auch stark.

Ich habe auch einen geringen Leistungsverlust wenn viele Geräte im Haus laufen.

Mfg WeistDu


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2011)

Welches Dlan Modell hast du genau? Irgendein neues Gerät in der Nähe des Dlans in Betrieb genommen?


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

also ich habe 1 Dlan adapter ganz normal an einer steckdose! das is der wo in den router kommt! und dann habe ich den 2 adapter in einer mehrfachsteckdose, ich hab den aber auch schon direkt an die steckdose angeschlossen an 2 verschiedene in meinem zimmer und es hat sich nix geändert an der DLOAD speed!


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Welches Dlan Modell hast du genau? Irgendein neues Gerät in der Nähe des Dlans in Betrieb genommen?



ich habe devolo dlan duo starter kit 14mb


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube da kann man nichts machen. Du kannst ja mal den Speedtest auf DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen machen


----------



## WeistDu (14. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub da sind die dlan adapter einfach zu schwach ich z.b habe die 200mbit/s und komme nich t stark über 20mbit/s dslspeed.


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kann man nichts machen. Du kannst ja mal den Speedtest auf DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen machen



habe den test ja gemacht und komm nur auf 680kb's im devolo informer steht 12mb's also sollte das doch auch ankommen oder net? ich hab auch was gelesen von phasen wegen der stromleitung das man die auch 1 phase legen soll und nicht auf 2 irgendsowas!


----------



## montecuma (14. Januar 2011)

Die alten/schwachen DLAN Adapter sind scheinbar auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, wenn die Steckdosen nicht an der selben Phasen hängen. Das soll bei den neuen/200ern sehr viel weniger Probleme machen.

Entweder probierste noch paar Steckdosen mehr (nur um zu sehen, ob es daran liegt) und dann siehste ja immernoch ob du vielleicht nen Phasenkoppler oder nen (2) 200er Adapter brauchen könntest.

Allerdings: 14 Mbit sind auch nur 1,75 MB/s (das, was dir in Windows/bei Downloads angezeigt wird). Da das aber die Maximalwerte (Laborwerte) sind, sind deine 600-700kb/s eigentlich ein realistischer Wert - vorallem da da ja auch noch ne Mehrfachsteckdose im Spiel ist.

Was für einen Tarif/Anschluss hast du denn?


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

montecuma schrieb:


> Die alten/schwachen DLAN Adapter sind scheinbar auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, wenn die Steckdosen nicht an der selben Phasen hängen. Das soll bei den neuen/200ern sehr viel weniger Probleme machen.
> 
> Entweder probierste noch paar Steckdosen mehr (nur um zu sehen, ob es daran liegt) und dann siehste ja immernoch ob du vielleicht nen Phasenkoppler oder nen (2) 200er Adapter brauchen könntest.
> 
> ...




habe KD 32k


----------



## WeistDu (14. Januar 2011)

Die 14 Mbit/s lassen sich nicht mit den 200 Mbit/s verbinden.

Und ich hab im Devolo informer 40-50 mbit/s und bekomm max 20 mbit/s dslspeed. Ich persönlich traue den angaben im Devolo informer nich ganz.

Übrigens ich habe auch den KabelD 32k tarif.


----------



## montecuma (14. Januar 2011)

night schrieb:


> habe KD 32k


Das kommt doch auch in etwa hin...

32/8 = 4 (vgl deine Angabe 3,2 mit WLAN)
32 MegaBit / 8 = 4 MegaByte




night schrieb:


> aber die geschwindigkeit is drastisch gesunken hatte früher w-lan  dowloand immer mit 3.2mb's jetzt nur noch 600-700kb's was ist da los?



Diese Angaben von dir beziehen sich doch auf die Anzeige in Windows, also auf MegaByte/s? Wenn ja dann stimmt meiner Meinung nach alles, du brauchst einfach Leistungsfähigere DLAN Adapter.


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

wieviel würde ich mit den 85mb's devolos reinbekommen undwieviel kosten diese? oder weiß jemand wieviel die 200er kosten? weil wenn das zu teuer is kauf ich mir grad einen neuen wlan stick, bin nur auf dlan weil mein stick kaputt war, dann hab ich zwar wieder mit aussetzer zu kämpfen aber wieder einen hohen dload  oder würde es sich lohnen einen besseren router zu kaufen habe immoment einen DIR 615.


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2011)

Ich rate dir zu den Devolo Dlan 200 AVplus empfehlen. Mit denen habe ich keine Probleme und hohen Speed. Kosten allerdings ~120€


----------



## montecuma (14. Januar 2011)

Der Router ist ausreichend.

85er (Homeplug 1.0) würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn schon dann direkt 200er (Homeplug AV).
Dabei empfiiehlt sich natürlich ein Modell, dass eine eingebaute Steckdose hat, dann hat sich das Problem mit der Mehrfachsteckdose nämlich auch erledigt (die kannst du dann in den Adapter stecken, nur der Adapter selbst sollte nicht in eine Mehrfachsteckdose sondern direkt in eine eigene Dose in der Wand, was dahinter passiert ist eher egal).

Damit blieben wohl folgenden Geräte zur Auswahl:

devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit - 105€ (keine Versandkosten bei mindfactory zwischen 0:00 und 6:00!)
ZyXEL PLA-407 Starterkit - 83€
Netgear Powerline AV 200 XAVB2501 Kit - 80€
Belkin Powerline AV+ Kit - 75€
MSI MEGA ePower 200AV+ Kit Version II - 66€

Falls du doch ohne Steckdose auskommen solltest gibts wohl auch schon so ab 50€ Geräte im Doppelpack (Kit), aber die zusatzliche Flexibilität wäre es mir schon wert.

Devolo ist natürlich das Steckenpferd unter den Powerlan Adaptern, hat aber wie man sieht auch seinen Preis. Die anderen funktionieren wohl auch ganz gut, Verhalten sich aber beim Durchsatz meist nicht so gut, was u.A. auch von der überbrückten Strecke abhängt. Von dem Netgear Modell hab ich gutes gehört, von den anderen ehrlich gesagt nichts (also weder gutes noch schlechtes).

Wenn man mit einrechnet, dass bei allen ausser dem devolo Modell (wenn über midnightshopping bestellt wird) noch Versandkosten von meist 7€ anfallen, dann ist das Topmodell m.M.n. schon die Investition wert. Andererseits ist ein WLAN Stick natürlich wesentlich billiger und zum Surfen wahrscheinlich auch ganz brauchbar (für's Onlinegaming ist DLAN auf jeden fall WLAN vorzuziehen!)


----------



## Sionix (14. Januar 2011)

das problem hatte ich auch vor ein paar monaten. habe devolo 85mbits/s.

einer ist neben dem router (erdgeschoss) und der zweite war seit jahr und tag an der gleichen steckdose im ersten stock. hatte immer einen dl von 1,7 - 1,8 mb/s. von einem tag auf den anderen lag der dl plötzlich nur noch bei 700kb/s.

als erstes 1&1 dafür verantwortlich gemacht. aber die sagten mir, dass alles in ordnung wäre. also alle steckdosen in meinem zimmer (7 stück) ausprobiert . und tatsächlich... einige laufen nur mit 700kb/s andere mit 1,2 mb/s - 1,5 mb/s und andere wiederum mit 1,7mb/s - 1,8mb/s.

warum von jetzt auf ebend die leistung so gefallen ist kann ich nicht sagen. aber probier doch mal andere steckdosen im zimmer/haus aus.

übrigens. mein dlan hing immer an einer mehrfachsteckdose aber der leistung hat das nicht geschadet


----------



## night (14. Januar 2011)

habe schon alle steckdosen in meim zimmer getestet ändert sich nichts,habe da aber noch eine idee könnte ich nicht einfach einen anderen wlan router als repeater einsetzen? würde das die ausfälle verhindern also diese sekunden laggs in onlinegames? ich merke diese eh nur bei counterstrike.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Januar 2011)

Hm weiß net wie das mit Repeatern is, aber mit vernünftigen Geräten brauchst du keine, was die Frage klären dürfte. Erzähl ma was du für en Router verwendest.


----------



## montecuma (15. Januar 2011)

WLAN ping ist so oder so Müll - der wird mit nem zusätzlichen Gerät dazwischen sicher nicht besser... und Ausfälle kann ein Repeater wohl auch nur dann verhindern, wenn deine Verbindungsqualität bisher echt miserabel ist (nur 2-3 Striche).


----------



## night (15. Januar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hm weiß net wie das mit Repeatern is, aber mit vernünftigen Geräten brauchst du keine, was die Frage klären dürfte. Erzähl ma was du für en Router verwendest.



habe einen DIR-615 und habe überlegt auf einen DIR-635 zu wechseln weil er einen schnelleren chip hat und 3 antennen würde sich das lohnen?


----------



## NCphalon (15. Januar 2011)

DIR-615 ham wir auch, der versorgt eigentlich das ganze Haus ausgezeichnet. Besorg dir ma en vernünftigen WLAN Adapter für den Rechner, am besten en internen.


----------



## night (15. Januar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> DIR-615 ham wir auch, der versorgt eigentlich das ganze Haus ausgezeichnet. Besorg dir ma en vernünftigen WLAN Adapter für den Rechner, am besten en internen.



hab ja nichts gegen die dload speed nur diese sekunden laggs ingame sind einfach total nervend, alle paar stunden hab ich mal ein lagg, oder im teamspeak hohen paketverlust das ich die leute nicht mehr verstehe.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Januar 2011)

Joa, hochwertige Empfänger können auch Pings senken. Aber wenn dir das so wichtig is musste dich damit abfinden dass du en Kabel brauchst.


----------



## night (15. Januar 2011)

was haltet ihr davon? Netgear Adapter Powerline XAVB2001 1 Port 200Mbit/s 2 Stück Starter Kit - Computer
was für einen unterschied besteht zwischen diesen 2 produkten? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p662776_NETGEAR-200-MBIT-S-POWERLINE-AV.html


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2011)

Sin meiner Meinung nach vollkommen identisch.


----------



## night (16. Januar 2011)

mit den teilen sollte mein problem gelöst sein und ich dürfte wieder eine hohe dload speed haben oder?


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2011)

Probiers aus, Garantieren kann dir das keiner. Aber wenn du im Internet bestellst haste 14 Tage Rückgaberecht falls es net richtig funktionieren sollte.


----------



## night (16. Januar 2011)

alles kla,thx


----------



## night (16. Januar 2011)

hab mir jetzt den bestellt der 1 euro billiger ist


----------



## montecuma (16. Januar 2011)

Lustig, dass Mindfactory da denselben Artikel 2x im Sortiment hat mit verschiedenem Preis^^


----------



## night (16. Januar 2011)

also die beizeichung is aber aufjedenfall anderst der eine heißt xavb 2001 und xav2001 ich kann aber auch kein unterschied sehen.


----------



## night (20. Januar 2011)

hi, habe die adapter jetzt und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden , dload funzt wieder etc. nun da ich mich nicht mit der QOS engine auskenne wollte ich fragen ob hier jemand erfahrungen gemacht hat und mir erklären kann wie ich diese einstelle!


----------

